# Labonte ISG-10 and/or Snow Stage 1



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys, I've been looking around at different *basic* water/meth kits and it seems like the ISG-10 or the Snow Stage 1 fits the bill. 
I can't tell from their product pictures but do these kits have adjustments for start PSI and max spray PSI?


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Labonte ISG-10 and/or Snow Stage 1 (hungalicious)*

You would want Snow's stage 2 kit. That comes with the controller that lets you adjust to PSI or MAF voltage


----------

